# Smitty Sled Help



## wis2ohio

I have a homemade shanty that pulls hard through snow and I was told a smitty sled would help in the pulling of this shanty. I have seen many pics of sleds but no directions on how to make one. 

Does anyone have any pics and directions on how to make one of these sleds?


----------



## Evinrude58

Try Iceshanty.com they had several threads on smitty sleds.


----------



## FISHIN 2

Just type smitty sled or ice sled in the search box. has been a lot of discussion here too. Might try , www. michigan-sportortsman.com also. A lot of ice sites have a sled of sort, just type it in your search engine box and check thru the pages, you'll see some dandies, Mike


----------



## icebucketjohn

Some Ideas for you:


----------



## wis2ohio

thanks for the pics. Sure hope what I build will hold my heavy shanty plus a sled with my gear.


----------

